# Dick Seibert said I was missed



## GHRoberts (Jan 24, 2010)

I will try to be nice.

George Roberts


----------



## incognito (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

Nice is no fun. Differing points of view with sound arguments are educational and fun.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

Can't believe it took you this long to find the place.  How did that happen?

Now we can get some good arguments going.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

GEORGE,

Welcome, welcome, welcome.

It's about time.  Man, have I missed you.  Saw your other post on beams.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

Yes George! Welcome. UB has been wondering just when you would find us. I know a happy camper in Oklahoma.


----------



## jim baird (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

Good to hear from GH.


----------



## JBI (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

George - I'll add my 'glad to see you made it' to the rest. Looking forward to seeing your posts. And Dick Seibert was correct, BTW.


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

George - Welcome to the show!  Glad to have your participation, I think you'll like this BB even better... I do.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

Ah, the planets have realigned!  Everything is now right with the board...


----------



## Mule (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed



			
				TJacobs said:
			
		

> Ah, the planets have realigned!  Everything is now right with the board...


Well not quite....we still need....ummm....what was that guys name with the eggs or something like that????

Welcome George!


----------



## pwood (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

GH,

   good to see you made it here!  i am now the kindler gentler pwood. be sure to visit the communities of interest section here! :mrgreen:


----------



## peach (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

slowly.. slowly we pull them over to the not-so-dark side..

Welcome back!


----------



## fatboy (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

George.......looking forward to the addition of your typically acerbic, and sometimes spot on, remarks. It takes all of us, as cogs, to make this wheel turn, glad you finally joined us. Welcome.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Dick Seibert said I was missed

Somebody book mark this page for when George gets on his high horse and the cyber arrows start to fly! :lol:


----------

